
Where in the world can you tour a live nuclear reactor? - napolux
http://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/25256/where-in-the-world-can-you-tour-a-live-nuclear-reactor
======
akshaydixi
I think the one at MIT might be possible, but I'm not sure

